# Performance Samples - Oceania Choir



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 24, 2017)

www.performancesamples.com


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 24, 2017)

Very impressive demo!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 24, 2017)

Sounds pretty similar to Thomas Bergersen's custom choir library to me!


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 24, 2017)

Impressive indeed - I like the sound. Can't wait for some walkthrough and final announcement. (Looking for a Choir library atm - so...)


----------



## imagegod (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm sorry, but that's way too good. _Way_ too good. It reminds me of an old Sci Fi story (that I can't remember) where all the advanced people had to wear weights (or some such encumbrance) in order to keep the 'less advanced' people from feeling awful.

Mr. Blunk is in the running for the heaviest encumbrance...

Seriously, this is completely out of the ball park...score one for the good guys (pun intended)!


----------



## iobaaboi (Mar 24, 2017)

imagegod said:


> I'm sorry, but that's way too good. _Way_ too good. It reminds me of an old Sci Fi story (that I can't remember) where all the advanced people had to wear weights (or some such encumbrance) in order to keep the 'less advanced' people from feeling awful.
> 
> Mr. Blunk is in the running for the heaviest encumbrance...
> 
> Seriously, this is completely out of the ball park...score one for the good guys (pun intended)!



Are you thinking of "Harrison Bergeron" by Kurt Vonnegut? 

I've always loved that one.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 25, 2017)

Really looking forward to this release.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Mar 25, 2017)

Really like the sound of it. Sounds really convincing. The only thing I noticed, is that the syllables seems to be repeating in the same sequential order over and over again. Hopefully it's just the piece and the lib offer us some control over it. Otherwise, seems to be one of the best sounding choir I've heard in a while in terms of sound, realism, dynamic and reactivity.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Mar 25, 2017)

Very impressive.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 25, 2017)

It sounds great, although I have to say, I was actually disappointed when I hit play. From the title I was expecting a Polynesian choir. Oh well, maybe Tarilonte will see this post and think it's a good idea to make a Polynesian version of Kwaya.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 26, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> It sounds great, although I have to say, I was actually disappointed when I hit play. From the title I was expecting a Polynesian choir. Oh well, maybe Tarilonte will see this post and think it's a good idea to make a Polynesian version of Kwaya.



Something I've asked for a long time, but It's probably difficult to make. The Polynésie is composed of numerous small islands in a huge area and travelling there is expensive. I remember a church in a small island where I heard a Polynesian choir, it was an emotion I'll never forget...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 26, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Something I've asked for a long time, but It's probably difficult to make. The Polynésie is composed of numerous small islands in a huge area and travelling there is expensive. I remember a church in a small island where I heard a Polynesian choir, it was an emotion I'll never forget...



Just go to New Zealand - there are lots of Polynesian people - Maoris, Tongans, Samoans, Cook Islanders... Edit - actually New Zealand might be an expensive flight too for anyone who's not from NZ, the South Pacific or NZ's West Island (Australia ). Maybe Modwheel can collaborate with Tarilonte.

I completely understand your experience. I was on my way home walking in a car park out the back of a church in Australia, where a Pacific Islander choir were practicing. I just stopped mesmerised, and sat down in the gutter and listened until they had finished.


----------



## lucor (Mar 29, 2017)

Another appetizer, for those who missed it.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Mar 31, 2017)

Sounds REALLY good!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 31, 2017)

How would this compare to my beloved SoundIron Venus and Mars?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 6, 2017)

With the name Oceania I would have expected the interface to look a little flashier. 
It sort of looks primitive (maybe still in beta?) but simple, straight forward, and easy to use which is always good. and the samples sound freakin' great!


----------



## clisma (Apr 6, 2017)

I actually very much like the simplicity of the GUI. Looks like stock Kontakt, which means the developer focused on what's important under the hood. Not the flashiness of sight. And it shows in the sound...


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 6, 2017)

The GUI is perfect for me. Great work on the walkthrough @Blakus, very concise and enjoyable


----------



## lucor (Apr 6, 2017)

I agree, the GUI is absolutely perfect. No hidden menus, no tabs, no flashiness. Just everything you need in an easily visible and accessible way. Love it!!


----------



## NoamL (Apr 6, 2017)

The natural non-normalized dynamics are stunning! And using the pitchbend wheel that way is a touch of genius. A lot of times these workflow improvements are so obvious in retrospect (like the way Cinematic Studio Strings has the basses automatically transposed an octave. _Every_ library should do that...)

This has become a must buy for me, sure the library really only does one sound, but it's such an inspiring sound and if any developer needs money thrown at them it's Jasper... whatever Oceania costs, I'll consider half of it to be "paying" for Angry Brass!

Can we get a list of the syllables? Gonna need KO, RAH, MAH, and TA  no reason....


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 6, 2017)

Very interesting, especially the way releases are controllable.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 6, 2017)

Sounds amazing and so good to see this intelligent thinking going in to playability, from more library developers (like performance sampling, musical sampling, virharmonic/bohemian, and even the performance patches from spitfire), trying to avoid the time-sapping flow-interrupting fiddling with separate articulations.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Apr 6, 2017)

When is the release date?? Is it Kontakt based or Standalone?


----------



## calebfaith (Apr 6, 2017)

These look amazing


----------



## Fleer (Apr 6, 2017)

Fleer said:


> How would this compare to my beloved SoundIron Venus and Mars?


Anyone?


----------



## Mundano (Apr 6, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> With the name Oceania I would have expected the interface to look a little flashier.
> It sort of looks primitive


" The aim: expressive & energetic instruments unconfined by technical propriety. Heart and character in a decidedly function>form presentation. Clean samples, comprehensive patch lists, fancy GUIs, and other elements of tradition are not part of the picture here. "


----------



## Nils Neumann (Apr 6, 2017)

kevinlee87 said:


> When is the release date?? Is it Kontakt based or Standalone?


Kontakt


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 6, 2017)

And that just leaves the release date heh.


----------



## mcalis (Apr 6, 2017)

While it's limited to a very particular kind of performance and sound, it does do that kind of sound really well! Also love how playable it seems to be!


----------



## Farkle (Apr 6, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> With the name Oceania I would have expected the interface to look a little flashier.
> It sort of looks primitive (maybe still in beta?) but simple, straight forward, and easy to use which is always good. and the samples sound freakin' great!



Personally, I disagree. I spend 0.5% of my time looking at my Kontakt Instrument. I set it up, balance it and program it into my template, and then start writing. I don't care what the GUI looks like. When I open that instrument, I need to find the controls that I need to manipulate easily and clearly, quickly change and save them, and get back to writing.

Clarity of the layout and well-labelled controllers are paramount to me. This succeeds in that fashion excellently.

Mike


----------



## nulautre (Apr 6, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> And that just leaves the release date heh.


and of course the cost


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 6, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> With the name Oceania I would have expected the interface to look a little flashier.
> It sort of looks primitive (maybe still in beta?) but simple, straight forward, and easy to use which is always good. and the samples sound freakin' great!



I like it. Compact and straightforward, a very no-nonsense approach. The samples and scripting speak for themselves.

On a related note, sometimes I feel like the only one who gets annoyed with large, beautiful GUIs. Any Kontakt GUI where I am forced to scroll just to navigate that single patch, I classify as bad design. The same goes for any GUI with a lot of non-functional space - yes, we knew that it was your library when we decided to load it in, you don't need to add a huge logo or some beautiful 3D render that takes up half of the GUI space.

Spitfire and Orchestral Tools have always done a fantastic job with keeping their GUIs compact yet elegant, but some other developers out there... Let's just say that they have a lot of room for improvement. We buy libraries to compose. If a GUI is beautiful, that's great, but if that comes at the expense of convenience and functionality, then the developer has lost sight of what's important.


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 6, 2017)

clisma said:


> I actually very much like the simplicity of the GUI. Looks like stock Kontakt, which means the developer focused on what's important under the hood. Not the flashiness of sight. And it shows in the sound...



Actually I have to agree with you guys on the simple straight forward design too. I only mention that because I was expecting some sort of big Ocean interface lol. My favorite libraries are the ones that are easiest to navigate. I really like that about Music Sampling, Spitfire, NI Symphony Series, and others that you don't have to go menu diving through a lot of clutter. This one's got me excited for the final release date. From what I've heard so far it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Musicam (Apr 6, 2017)

I feel that the choir trembles.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Apr 6, 2017)

Well. I wasn't sure after the first early demo we heard some time ago. I mean the sound was there and impressive but the way the vowels sounded and repeated in a random way was bugging me a bit. But with the level of control we have as we can see in Blakus tutorial, that's not an issue at all. I love the level of control offered, simplicity of the lib and most of all, the playability it seems to offer. Can't wait to hear/see/try the final product. Great work there.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 6, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> ...or NZ's West Island (Australia ).


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 6, 2017)

Could have sworn I already posted this here but I got a chance to play with the Beta version. I decided to try out an over hyped style cue. Its so fucking playable! its really incredible!!



-DJ


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 6, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Could have sworn I already posted this here but I got a chance to play with the Beta version. I decided to try out an over hyped style cue. Its so fucking playable! its really incredible!!
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



You did. The site lost several hours of posts when it was attacked the other day. Good stuff. Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## kevinlee87 (Apr 6, 2017)

If Oceania also has Soft Patches like Strezov's Freyja/Wotan or 8dio's Insolidus, it would be the greatest Choir library... Any plans for the Oceania expansion?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## creativeforge (Apr 7, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Could have sworn I already posted this here but I got a chance to play with the Beta version. I decided to try out an over hyped style cue. Its so fucking playable! its really incredible!!
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ




And, so glad you did repost! Wowzers!


----------



## imagegod (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks like it's ready for business...enjoy! 

http://performancesamples.com/oceania/


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 7, 2017)

Fantastic! Looks like a fair price too for a Choir and even better with the $199 intro discount :--)


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 7, 2017)

imagegod said:


> Looks like it's ready for business...enjoy!
> 
> http://performancesamples.com/oceania/


This just sounds fantastic!! And a good price as well. Wow!


----------



## desert (Apr 7, 2017)

I'd buy the soft samples expansion if jasper brings it out but something tells me we're going to hear a lot more of these shouts in trailers soon


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 7, 2017)

And that was an easy buy. So awesome. I will be up all night with this.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Apr 7, 2017)

desert said:


> I'd buy the soft samples expansion if jasper brings it out but something tells me we're going to hear a lot more of these shouts in trailers soon


We need Soft & Expressive Legato patch! But for now, I'll enjoy this first!


----------



## desert (Apr 9, 2017)

@Ashermusic


----------



## Blakus (Apr 9, 2017)

desert said:


> @Ashermusic


What's a Jasper Blunk?


----------



## URL (Apr 9, 2017)

Who is behind Performance Samples if I may ask?


----------



## byzantium (Apr 9, 2017)

There's a clue in the previous post (Aussie humour?)


----------



## URL (Apr 9, 2017)

Okey now I know.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 9, 2017)

desert said:


> @Ashermusic




Yes, I have some serious egg on my face. This sounds very good. Not something I need personally, but very good.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> How would this compare to my beloved SoundIron Venus and Mars?





Fleer said:


> Anyone?



I have the same question regarding the ever relevant "bang-for-buck" too. I was pretty much decided on getting the Soundiron APD deal, but Oceania has complicated these plans.

It looks and sounds wonderful, the UI seems extremely clever & user-friendly, and can maybe be viewed as a fundamental leap forward. But even at the intro price, it's 2X as much $$$ as the Venus sale, and it's limited. I can only imagine there are plans for another library to handle the soft, quiet dynamic side of things, and perhaps a "true legato" extension as well...

... And Venus, for half the money, would seem to provide a "complete" choir package, although purchasing it would almost amount to a commitment to getting Mars as well so one would have similar options for both M and F. I dunno... I can't afford to dive into both.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 9, 2017)

Not looking for a big choir library right now but judging from the approach to this library I'm VERY excited about future releases and I'd almost purchase this just to support Jasper's company.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 9, 2017)

"When not knowing, both you must be owning"!...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 14, 2017)

While intro last, one playthrough to help to make up your mind.
I personally found this new choir library extremely playable, it shines as I can just play short and long notes without the need to change articulations. On top of this very playable library the choice to play with or without Flatten Dynamics is unique as I know it in the current market.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 14, 2017)

Good video by Dirk Ehlert showing him using the library in a composition.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2018)

Call me_ Performance Samples Lurker_  

Who knows what that means...


----------



## James Everingham (Apr 6, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Call me_ Performance Samples Lurker_
> 
> Who knows what that means...



See the email sent out a minute ago - Oceania is $129 for the next 48 hours (usually $269). Absolute steal!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2018)

James Everingham said:


> See the email sent out a minute ago - Oceania is $129 for the next 48 hours (usually $269). Absolute steal!


James!! 
ah, oh - what?? Cool!! :D Wanted to pick this up at winter sale already but PayPal refused to work. Gotta give myself a push (meh, or Audio Interface eats my money haha...)


----------



## arznable (May 11, 2019)

Only $99 right now. Definitely going to pick it up.


----------

